# CADPAT Kit



## millar (19 May 2003)

HAS ANYONE FOUND ANY CIVILIAN COMPANIES MAKING KIT IN CADPAT, ASIDE FROM CANADIAN PEACEKEEPER (I HATE THAT STUFF)  :fifty:


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (19 May 2003)

Yes I have. In Toronto theres a place called Beaver‘s Army Surplus. They have a civillian company called Frontenac making them. The uniforms are styled after the olive drab combats exceot no pocket covers on the pant pockets.


----------



## DnA (19 May 2003)

At a local surplus store, they got CADPAT immitation uniforms, I couldent tell the difference between the fake and the real

they also had a MkII Desert CADPAT(real) tunic on display

they had Camel packs, backpacks, etc, etc in CADPAT


----------



## nbk (19 May 2003)

Martin, where is Beaver‘s Army Surplus located? Ever since King Sol on Queen closed, I have been looking for a good Army surplus store.


----------



## Danjanou (20 May 2003)

Beaver‘s is at 3269 Dufferin St. Just south of the 401. It‘s in a small strip mall there if I remember (It‘s been a while since I was there, I had to look up the address).


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (20 May 2003)

A little while a go his supplier was making them so real (expensive though). They had the buttun covers, velcro for flag and name tag but the government told them to change their design. They changed it three times so the government is happy.It still looks pretty real. nbk: Beavers is good they people are nice and friendly. They have good prices. They even sell the new Gore-Tex boots new and used.


----------



## millar (22 May 2003)

I WAS THINKING MORE IN THE LINES OF LOAD BEARING EQT IE, VESTS, CHEST RIGS, OTHER COOL STUFF. CANADIAN PEACEKEEPER IS‘NT ALLOWED TO PRODUCE "ANYTHING TOO TACTICAL" IN CADPAT ANYMORE BECAUSE THE STUFF THEY ARE USING IS NOT IR TREATED.  PRETTY STUPID BECAUSE THE OD GREEN NYLON IS‘NT EITHER (PROB POLITICS).  I HATE THAT CRAP ANYWAY, ITS OVER PRICED WITH POOR QUALITY.  :bullet:


----------



## Slade (26 May 2003)

the only way to get tactical gear, in cadpad, is to buy american "madpat" equipment.   sad but true.


----------



## Green Man (2 Jun 2003)

Hello gentlemen, 
there are actually several companies manufacturing gear in CadPat now.
Try  Custom Tactical Creations Very impressive gear, which as the title implies can be set up exactly as the customer likes. Highly regarded.
Try  Drop Zone 1 
or perhaps this link  Drop Zone 2 out in Edmonton.
Keep watching this site  Close Combat Gear Keld has promised that if he can get a line on a distributor for CadPat, that he would make his very impressive vests in it.
High Speed Gear makes gear in Jungle Stalker, which is "similar" to CadPat, and I believe he may be offering CadPat in the future.
I‘m sure there is someone I‘ve forgotten, but I hope that is of some assistance.


----------



## Wolfe117 (21 Jun 2003)

It‘s MARPAT nor MADPAT


----------



## Wolfe117 (21 Jun 2003)

not*


----------



## Green Man (27 Jun 2003)

Another company producing kit in CadPat is the very fine  SOTech in California.
Drop Zone also has a new web site. 
New Drop Zone site


----------



## Recce41 (27 Jun 2003)

Why the F%ck would anyone spend bucks on Cadpat? This is what I mean when, I say most Res are right out of it. Just to how a Cadpat bag, FMP cover, for the **** cool factor.  And you cannot wear it!

  :evil:    :tank:


----------



## gate_guard (27 Jun 2003)

Funny, when I was with 1 Patrica I saw a couple of cadpat (non issue) rucks and nbc bags for that matter (purchased at, of course, the kit shop). I know from your previous posts you‘re not a huge fan of the militia, Recce, and that‘s fine so I won‘t take your little stab at the reserves too personally cause frankly who gives a s*** what someone else spends their money on. I know for the most part your view of the militia isn‘t the majority in the regs (a large number of the regs are component transfers). And if I wanted to start this whole res/reg issue again I would refer to the fact that most regs are inbred, GED certificate holding, 1 patrol a week (in Bosnia), alcoholics who have trouble forming a proper grammatically correct sentence (referring to your post). But, then I would be guilty of stereotyping which, as we all know, is a sign of ignorance. And having worked with the regs, inbred or not, for the most part I learned quite a bit during my time there and I do respect the commitment they make. Unfortunately, you choose to recognize the s*** pump larry‘s that some members of the militia are which continues to fuel your confirmation bias that all reserves are inept. I would like to say that all reservists are switched on, but they aren‘t. Am I going to focus on the retards that we have? No, because it isn‘t their fault the CF has lowered their standards so much as to allow such trash to pass QL2/QL3, BMQ, or whatever acronym it currently is.  It would be like yelling at a downs syndrome kid because the principal let them into an advance mathematics course in high school.


----------



## Devlin (27 Jun 2003)

My wife (hmmm never a good way to start a sentence)    bought me a bunch of gucci CADPAT gear from wheelers. Junior General Kit, FMP cover, and a recce patrol pack (the only item that would be useful in CADPAT). Have to agree with Recce41 that a lot of guys get the gucci kit for the cool/high-speed kit factor. 

Luckily my wife buys all mine    So when I get harrassed about it I can look like an even bigger doorknob and say "My wife bought it for me." 

I think the best one I have seen around the armoury floor is a guy who has one of those Camelbak water holders in CADPAT. Why in the ****  would you need it in CADPAT, I mean most people I have seen wear them under their combats.

My 2 cents.  Let the flames begin  :evil:


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jun 2003)

> Why the F%ck would anyone spend bucks on Cadpat?  This is what I mean when, I say most Res are right out of it. Just to how a Cadpat bag, FMP cover, for the **** cool factor. And you cannot wear it!


I would say because the army is too cheap to pay for it.
I kinda respect a cash strapped student who is living off ckraft dinner but willing to spend some bucks to look more professional. Troops willing to pay our of their own pockets to become better equipped. Thats devotion.

I‘m not very impressed with the  "professional" soldiers i see who, while they get paid 7 days a week 24 hours a day, act like it‘s the end of the world if they don‘t get let our friday afternoon at 2 pm.


----------



## Recce41 (28 Jun 2003)

Gate Guard
 I‘m an Ex Res. But when I was in, if you didn‘t parade. You were Gone! No courses Gone! I have been in for going on 25 yrs. Spent time at the Regt and in lil Ottawa.I have seen changes in Regs and Res both standards and gone down. By the way I have taken courses from RMC, and a Military Chem course from the British Army through Sandhurst. So my GRAMMAR cannot be that bad. Yes a few spelling mistakes. But more you write, the more is on the web site server. Space is money! I don‘t drink, don‘t smoke. 
 As for tours, Bosnia is like Cyprus, been there, seen it done it, got the shirt. That is why, Regs don‘t care. I have been there 4 times alone. My brother in law has a big 6 times. 
 Devlin thanks, I am not directly knocking fellas. But some units, at the school, tours. You cannot use or wear none issue kit. 
 You can say the Brits and US can. But they get issued only three sets of kit. In the US you cannot wear a wore pair of pants with a new shirt or visa/versa. In the British Army which I have relatives in. The Queen has issued you kit, you wear it. But if you buy it yes wear it. But the companies you buy it from. Pay the Crown for the use of sale. 
 If you buy it wear it, but why pay 80 bucks for a Cadpat small pack, when 40 bucks pays for the same Green one. The price is high because they know people will buy it. And for you Ghost why not let the fellas out at 2. I always tryed to let go back at the Regt.. I remember staying till 5 or later, just to have the SSM to say go. My old man spent 32 ys in and never had the boys stay if not needed. He was in two Wars, so he couldn‘t been to wrong.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jun 2003)

I‘m for getting off at 2pm as much as the next guy. This week-end i was pissed that we didn‘t get let off after the parade because it was the long week-end but i figured, whatever.  Sometimes were off at 3, sometimes at 8. I was just shocked at some of the attitudes. "This is f&^%ing bull****, their always doing this to us, f&*k this. They have to get their $hit sorted out" If theres no work to do, keeping people around is plain useless.  I guess it just amazes me someone who gets paid week-ends regardless would be that upset over a few hours.

I think it‘s great people are willing to spend their own money on gear. It‘s completly insane how much cadpat stuff costs. The only reason i picked up one of the $209 cadpat patrol packs from canadian peacekeeper was because it was onsale for $139. Even that it‘s a crazy price for a iece of equipment that in my opinion is not very comfortable at all.


----------



## Devlin (28 Jun 2003)

> . The only reason i picked up one of the $209 cadpat patrol packs from canadian peacekeeper was because it was onsale for $139. Even that it‘s a crazy price for a iece of equipment that in my opinion is not very comfortable at all.


I have to agree I don‘t find the pack all that comfortable either. Might be a case of getting it broken in. Haven‘t had a chance to use it all that much, going to Gagetown on course and was thinking about bringing it. Though it may attract unwanted attention from 1. Course staff 2. People with sticky fingers (hey there out there - "lost" a pair of Oakley‘s in a CP once)


----------



## scm77 (10 Nov 2003)

Can you wear Cadpat equipment that you buy at a store or one of the sites listed above? You don‘t HAVE to be issued it?


----------



## westernarmymember (11 Nov 2003)

Whether or not you are "allowed" to wear any kind of kit that is not military issue is solely the decision of the unit RSM. Some allow it only in the field while others do not allow it at all.


----------

